# Krampouz Crepe making problems!



## miapeace (Jul 16, 2020)

I have an electric Krampouz crepe maker, and I am having some issues cooking my crepes. 

I have followed the advice on previous threads and have heated my machine to 220 and made sure there is not too much oil, however it is still bubbling.
Also, on videos online I see that the spatula slides smoothly underneath the crepe, whereas mine does not and the crepe crinkles. It is at this point that it sometimes rips when turning it Does anyone have any advice on this? If I leave the crepe any longer then it goes too brown! 

Please help! Thank you!


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

miapeace said:


> I have an electric Krampouz crepe maker, and I am having some issues cooking my crepes.
> 
> I have followed the advice on previous threads and have heated my machine to 220 and made sure there is not too much oil, however it is still bubbling.
> Also, on videos online I see that the spatula slides smoothly underneath the crepe, whereas mine does not and the crepe crinkles. It is at this point that it sometimes rips when turning it Does anyone have any advice on this? If I leave the crepe any longer then it goes too brown!
> ...


So based on this information I would guess at the following.

1. If it is bubbling I would assume the temperature is too high. Maybe get a infrared thermometer to test it out to see if the setting matches the temperature?
2. The spatula not sliding smoothly makes me think the top isn't seasoned enough. The crinkles could be either that the crepe is not cooked long enough and you are mushing it together because it won't pull away from a non seasoned top OR that it is it is cooked too long and no pliable anymore.
3. Ripping at turning could be a number of things from utensil, crepe batter recipe or just user error without practice.

Hope this helped.


----------

